# Fenix2?!!



## twelveone (Jan 18, 2012)

Garmin Fenix 2??!! WTF?! I've not even bought a Fenix1 yet and they've already killed it off! I'm going to spend the rest of my life complaining about this now. How dare these companies innovate, without offering to upgrade existing users for free...

First Look at Garmin's new Fenix2 Multisport & Triathlon Watch | DC Rainmaker

In all serious though, good to see them pushing on in this segment, will only keep Suunto on their toes.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

twelveone said:


> Garmin Fenix 2??!! WTF?! I've not even bought a Fenix1 yet and they've already killed it off! I'm going to spend the rest of my life complaining about this now. How dare these companies innovate, without offering to upgrade existing users for free...
> 
> First Look at Garmin's new Fenix2 Multisport & Triathlon Watch | DC Rainmaker
> 
> In all serious though, good to see them pushing on in this segment, will only keep Suunto on their toes.


Maybe one year is enough ... but don't forget Suunto  The "lifetime" of the Ambit1 was even shorter and let's wait what Garmin will do about upgrading offers...
Joachim


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Name one company that offers free hardware upgrades.

not surprised at how fast Fenix 2 came out, as the Fenix has been riddled with bugs.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

bruceames said:


> Name one company that offers free hardware upgrades.
> 
> not surprised at how fast Fenix 2 came out, as the Fenix has been riddled with bugs.


Well, there seems to be a missunderstanding: Not free but an offer would be a good chance for a company to hold their customers I guess 
... and as far as Suunto changed the Ambit-model (without real upgrading - not even an offer ... not free, of course) Garmin didn't.
Maybe Fenix1 had more bugs than Ambit1 ... but we had to wait half of her "lifetime" to get real tracking functions ... - what the better solution is ... I won't discuss. For myself I probably will change to Polar V800 and leave Suunto totally (selling all my Suunto devices will bring more money the V800 will cost  
Good luck with your devices and ...
...good running, of course.
Joachim


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

If it works I'm ordering a dozen of them.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

or_watching said:


> If it works I'm ordering a dozen of them.


I've already ordered one - I'll let you know ;-)


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

gaijin said:


> I've already ordered one - I'll let you know ;-)


Please me, too  I am mostly interested in ability of R-R-measuring, real tracking functions and usability of footpod integration ... maybe this would change my mind regarding Polar V800 
Joachim
Thanx in advance


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hope they will provide a better quality battery that will not be concerned b battery draining. 

It seems hawever they solved water resistant issue. 

If Fenix2 is resolving all problem encountered before, I will sure come back with Garmin (even if their design is not the bast and 100 kilometers behind Suunto Sapphire).

I always have a lot of positive remarks about the Sapphire when wearing it whereas everybody was considering my Fenix as an ungly watch.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

it does look like a nice offering from Garmin. I was thinking, great, since I always carry my cell phone with me, it would be able to transmit my location. terrific- except it doesn't work when you're also using an ANT+ device... and I'm ALWAYS using ANT+ devices when I train. So, the single compelling feature of the Fenix2- is unusable for me. Although I guess- being able to upload workouts directly through my iphone would be nice.

not sure what the other key differentiators might be. Custom workouts and a vibration alert would be the other two handy things.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

morey000 said:


> Custom workouts and a vibration alert would be the other two handy things.


Vibration alerts are already available on the fenix/tactix ;-)


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Falconeye75 said:


> I always have a lot of positive remarks about the Sapphire when wearing it whereas everybody was considering my Fenix as an ungly watch.


That's the biggest difference between Suunto and other GPS sports watches. They just look better.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

bruceames said:


> That's the biggest difference between Suunto and other GPS sports watches. They just look better.


Actually, that's my main goal in upgrading and wearing my Sapphire, is to distract the ladies from having to look at me. Kind of like having a cute dog.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

gaijin said:


> Vibration alerts are already available on the fenix/tactix ;-)


Would someone at the EU or somewhere please make it illegal to sell watches without vibe? There's gotta be a committee somewhere out there that owns this.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

gaijin said:


> Vibration alerts are already available on the fenix/tactix ;-)


Would someone at the EU or somewhere please make it illegal to sell watches without vibe? There's gotta be a committee somewhere out there that owns this.


----------



## kmseteam (Nov 14, 2012)

JoggWithoutDog said:


> Well, there seems to be a missunderstanding: Not free but an offer would be a good chance for a company to hold their customers I guess
> ... and as far as Suunto changed the Ambit-model (without real upgrading - not even an offer ... not free, of course) Garmin didn't.
> Maybe Fenix1 had more bugs than Ambit1 ... but we had to wait half of her "lifetime" to get real tracking functions ... - what the better solution is ... I won't discuss. For myself I probably will change to Polar V800 and leave Suunto totally (selling all my Suunto devices will bring more money the V800 will cost
> Good luck with your devices and ...
> ...


Once again we can read these same sentences. Again and again and again...


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

FYI, the latest Beta software update from Garmin now includes the automatic download of GPS Almanac/Ephemeris data to the watch every time the watch is connected to either a smart phone or a computer.

Result is that GPS fixes are now immediate! It really is jaw droppingly fast.

I'm also impressed that Garmin are continuing to make new features and capabilities available to even the oldest generation of fenix. I'm sure some of the features of the newly announced fenix 2 will be hardware specific and not available on my first generation fenix, but that is product evolution - I'm all for it!


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

gaijin said:


> ...
> I'm also impressed that Garmin are continuing to make new features and capabilities available to even the oldest generation of fenix. ...


That's what it is ...|>
Joachim


----------



## runwithdogg (Feb 22, 2014)

Joachim its better that you go to another site and complain about garmin watches or other brands.
We like to know about suunto watches not about people that have a personal vendetta against suunto WE DONT CARE 
I will bet you do not practice sport anyway 
Sit behind a computer all day long and complain about suunto that is your biggest sport
Get a life and go out there a run bike or whatever


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

It may seem petty but fenix2 certainly benefits from the orange button remodelling!!!


----------



## Glajda (Oct 23, 2012)

On paper Fenix 2 looks perfect to me.

I was deciding between Ambit 1 and Fenix a year ago and eventually went with the Ambit, mainly because of Training effect.

I see now Fenix 2 has training effect along with some other advanced metrics, and, very important to me: connection to Android phones. Sometimes I really can't or won't lug a laptop with me, but I always have my smartphone. It's really handy to download training data because of limited storage space on the Ambit. Two days skiing and you're pretty much done with space on the Ambit.

As far as live tracking and ANT+ connection at the same time is concerned, I don't care much. I can still have live tracking on my phone if I want, no ANT+ sensors, just position.

So these functions along with Suunto's inability to fix some basic issues (software based) really have me looking into Garmin's direction...


----------



## Skijeti (Mar 20, 2013)

@runwithdogg

Cmon just admit it, you're jealous cause Joachim jogwithoutdog 
In all seriousness, very good specs for fenix2 but depends how much battery can hold vs Ambit2 and also the question of product overall quality and durability. I tend to think Suuntos are of better overall quality products.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

Skijeti said:


> @runwithdogg
> 
> Cmon just admit it, you're jealous cause Joachim jogwithoutdog
> In all seriousness, very good specs for fenix2 but depends how much battery can hold vs Ambit2 and also the question of product overall quality and durability. I tend to think Suuntos are of better overall quality products.


Me, too - the hard(!)ware always were one of Suunto's best properties (for me the main-reason to buy all this running equipment during the nearly 10 years...)
Joachim


----------



## kmseteam (Nov 14, 2012)

runwithdogg said:


> Joachim its better that you go to another site and complain about garmin watches or other brands.
> We like to know about suunto watches not about people that have a personal vendetta against suunto WE DONT CARE
> I will bet you do not practice sport anyway
> Sit behind a computer all day long and complain about suunto that is your biggest sport
> Get a life and go out there a run bike or whatever


Couldn't agree more, I just haven't been a man enough to use such clear words. Here at us there is a saying: "It's like choking a lunatic", meaning: whatever you do, one never learn.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

kmseteam said:


> Couldn't agree more, I just haven't been a man enough to use such clear words. Here at us there is a saying: "It's like choking a lunatic", meaning: whatever you do, one never learn.


Well, both (sorry not to know your real names) the information:
I did more than 1.200 km Walking and about 800 km Running last year ... at the moment I am changing to Polar V800 and so in April I will definitely leave Suunto, even regarding my writing of pros (2005-2013) and cons (only the Ambit1 since midth of last year)!
To be fair you should realize that I am only angry about their behavior regarding Ambit1-"Upgrade" (... and with me nearly 1.000 other people in the movescount group) but not regarding hardware... (look above...).
Bye and a good running/walking to yourselves!
Joachim


----------



## Doorstep_mile (Oct 7, 2013)

This discussion seems a bit awkward to me. There will always be a development in technology, and each brand have their thing. And every time a new product is released someone will feel like they betted the wrong horse because they bought the outgoing stuff. That's just the way things work!

There will always be an ambit 3, a 920xt or a v900 (not to mention an iwatch).

If your product does you well you keep it, if not you upgrade. You are not obliged to buy every new product, and even though something new is out it doesn't make your old product stop working.

I am sure the new fenix is a great watch, as all other new products released today. If it has all your bells and whistles then go ahead and buy it. If bit, stick to your Suunto. And whatever you decide a new better watch is in development.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

The single thing I would like with my Ambit is uploading to my phone so I can get multiday trips recorded. Will probably have to wait for Ambit3 as this will require hardware updates. I am quite pleased that Ambit2 will get the new updates implemented in The 2R. That is my 2 cents worth to this discussion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

martowl said:


> The single thing I would like with my Ambit is uploading to my phone so I can get multiday trips recorded. Will probably have to wait for Ambit3 as this will require hardware updates.


Agree, I don't want to lug a device around simply to plug the Ambit into to extract the data - there has to be a better way. Phone makes sense as long as it's generic. As soon as the Ambit 3 comes out, I will buy it to add to my collection of 1 and 2.

Looking at the specs for Fenix 2, there are some interesting sounding run metrics recorded via the HR strap



dcrainmaker said:


> *Cadence:* Total steps per minute - this has previously been available on the footpod, but this brings it internal to the HR strap
> *Vertical Oscillation:* This is measuring the 'bounce' in a runners torso within each step. This is vertical motion, measured in centimeters.
> *Ground Contact Time:* How much time your foot spends touching the ground, measured in milliseconds


cool set of numbers! Almost worth buying one for that alone! Mind you, as a Sapphire owner, the F2 is pretty ugly, even without the orange button  Don't know why Suunto haven't added cadence from the accelerometer. Certainly the upload features are a step in the right direction.


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

bowesmana said:


> Don't know why Suunto haven't added cadence from the accelerometer.


Coming in the next update.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

pjc3 said:


> Coming in the next update.


Ah yes, I remember seeing that in the R version info. Thanks


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen, allow me to remind you of our rules page.

Specifically:
2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.
Members who have personal issues with other members and moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum. Watchuseek policy is not to discuss issues with other forums.

We can discuss and argue about all manner of updates and watch performance. I will not allow personal attacks. 

Runwithdog, I will be editing your post to remove your personal attacks and will send you a PM. 

Keep it civil people.


----------



## korgboll (Mar 20, 2012)

Garmin Forerunner 910xt also looked perfect on paper (as do Fenix2) but ended up as the worst GPS/HRM clock in my book (because of buggy software, slow hardware, lack of firmwareupdates). I would definately wait and check out Garmin forums before making a purchase of Fenix2.


----------



## so.it.goes (Feb 17, 2014)

bowesmana said:


> Mind you, as a Sapphire owner, the F2 is pretty ugly, even without the orange button


See, this is a perfect example of personal preference... I just got the Tactix and think it looks way better than the Sapphire.

To each his own...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## runwithdogg (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeff C
First off all i am new in this forum and you can check this as you say with ip numbers.
The reason is simple some forum members keep on talking about how bad a product is not once 
not twice but on and on and on.
We like to talk or read about suunto watches the likes or dislikes but not from people who keep on talking
about the dislikes on and on and on.
Maybe it is an idea to give THEM a warning so the will talk a litlle postive next time or leave this forum.
Second maybe it is a idea to move the fenix2 tread to a garmin forum then people who like garmin
can talk about their brand i never owned a garmin watch so i can not and will not talk about these watches 

runwithdogg


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

runwithdogg said:


> Jeff C
> First off all i am new in this forum and you can check this as you say with ip numbers.
> The reason is simple some forum members keep on talking about how bad a product is not once
> not twice but on and on and on.
> ...


So your screen name isn't a dig at another member? Ok

Post stays where it is.

Warning stands too.

Relax and enjoy the forum. And since you are new I would encourage you to read our rules page.

We are all allowed our opinions. You can even state your opinions lots of times. You cannot attack another member.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello Jeff,
nevertheless: Thanx for your words above.
Joachim


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

korgboll said:


> Garmin Forerunner 910xt also looked perfect on paper (as do Fenix2) but ended up as the worst GPS/HRM clock in my book (because of buggy software, slow hardware, lack of firmwareupdates). I would definately wait and check out Garmin forums before making a purchase of Fenix2.


When I bought my Ambit 2 Sapphire I looked at Garmin Fenix 1,saw lots and lots of complaints about buggy firmware. 
I thought, oh this must be solved on latest firmwares.. Went searching... And still people saying that it was so buggy that sometimes it was almost unusable. 
People can say suunto has bugs or lacks some feature but at least for me and I guess from the majority of people they are pretty stable and usable. 
But the Fenix 2 is pretty in my opinion. And I guess it can be used in Linux environment wich is nice too.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## twelveone (Jan 18, 2012)

Agreed on the stability - my Ambit2 S (other than being a bit inaccurate with swim distances and stroke recognition), just works, which is the most important thing for me. The lack of linux support is annoying. I have high hopes for openambit though.


----------



## MKuzi (May 8, 2013)

Any rumours on Ambit 3? I read somewhere that it meant to come out in spring 2014. . .


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I heard it was going to look like this:










Oh wait! My mistake! I posted something that's ON TOPIC :-x


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

gaijin said:


> I heard it was going to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, being a Suunto forum, this thread is off topic. Not that it's a big deal and I know the Fenix is the #1 competitor to the Ambit and I like read the comparisons. But when people post Suunto stuff in a Garmin thread that resides in a Suunto forum, it is NOT off topic.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

MKuzi said:


> Any rumours on Ambit 3? I read somewhere that it meant to come out in spring 2014. . .


Nothing more than rumors and speculation at this point. It may come out this year and it may not. Maybe someone should start a poll just for fun.


----------



## idgsd (Apr 21, 2012)

I own and used extensively both the Fenix 1 and Ambit 2 (and Ambit 1). Now that Garmin has solved the rapid acquisition disadvantage of the Fenix (with the downloading of satellite info during sync. in 4.12 beta), there still is a big gap in satellite tracking performance between the watches. I just ran, again, a comparison of both watches inside my house. I let the watches acquire satellites and then sit for 1/2 hr. to stabilize. I then recorded the location as shown by the watches (in the Navigation page in the Ambit and GPS Tools in the Fenix). To minimize the effect of filtering, I recorded the number every 15-30min. I then computed the mean std. dev. of the recorded locations. The mean numbers were reasonably close (as expected), but the Ambit's std. dev. was only 40% of that of the Fenix, demonstrating, what I already suspected during the extensive use of both, a much better GPS tracking performance. Not a big deal in open sky but could be huge in more challenging environments. Considering the recent FR620/220 release, I suspect that the Fenix2 performance is unlikely to improve significantly (due to a better GPS chipset or an improved antenna design).


----------



## mg1 (Apr 3, 2008)

twelveone said:


> In all serious though, good to see them pushing on in this segment, will only keep Suunto on their toes.


I completely concur and believe competition in the marketplace is a good thing for both consumers and producers. Like others are predicting, it is just a matter of time before Suunto introduces the Ambit3. If it doesn't feature Bluetooth technology with a link to a more user-friendly smartphone app/mobile version of Movescount, then I'd be completely shocked and disappointed. As more people ditch their PCs and rely on mobile technology, Suunto would be seriously remiss to allow their competitors to continue to surpass them in this growing segment of the wristwatch market.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

And... its the perfect opportunity to introduce that espresso machine I have been wanting for a LONG time.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Jeff_C said:


> And... its the perfect opportunity to introduce that espresso machine I have been wanting for a LONG time.


It is coming Jeff but I bet you won't like the espresso it makes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mimmog (Feb 18, 2014)

But why isn't Garmin brand forum into Watch Brand section?? 

Inviato da dispositivo Android mobile


----------



## kmseteam (Nov 14, 2012)

Jeff_C said:


> You can even state your opinions lots of times.


What kind of an impression it creates, that's a different matter.


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

To any Tactix owners....how readable is the negative display?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I usually recommend against negative displays, but the tactix is very legible:










HTH


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thx Gaijin. Pretty good I must say, but what about poor lighting etc. The photos on the net never really give you a true real life indication.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

The positive display will obviously be more legible in marginal lighting conditions, but the Garmin negative display is the best negative display I have experienced and is visible in most marginal conditions that a positive display is legible.


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Excellent news. I think the fenix2 will be coming my way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

gaijin said:


> I usually recommend against negative displays, but the tactix is very legible:
> 
> HTH


yeah- nice display.
I've gotten used to being able to, with the push (ok, and hold) of a button, reversing the display on my Ambit2, depending on conditions. Visually, the watch looks nicer with the negative (black background, white numbers) display. But I do a lot of my running at night (before dawn), and using the backlight reverses the effect. So- it all kinda works for me.

sooo- you cannot change the Fenix display negative to positive? Chalk one up for Suunto!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree, the ability to change the display between positive and negative at will is a big plus for the Ambit. It also makes me wonder why more manufacturers don't implement this feature.


----------



## springer5 (Mar 31, 2014)

What put me off the Fenix 2 (as a remote hiker/backpacker) was that they removed the ability to lock the barometer to track weather changes without being confused with altitude changes. When I'm out in exposed areas along way from shelter forecasting bad weather has already proved invaluable on more than one occasion. It's pretty much useless for weather safety now.
This capabilitiy has been available in every decent (i.e. mid to high end) gps Garmin has made for many years now. Suddenly it seems that if you like to keep fit you don't care about the weather ??? absurd!!

Currently I can do this on my Garmin Montana. I had hoped to save weight by transferring those same capabilities to a watch but given that the "improved" Fenix 2 can't do that it's no use to me (or I suspect many other serious hikers...possibly). The Fenix 1 will do it and I'm considering that but it's a shame that for every 2 steps forward there always has to be 1 step back, and that you have to buy an almost discontinued product in order to retain widely used features.

Not to mention "here we go again" with a load of bugs to fix before it's even fully fit for purpose..... https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?77400-Problems-amp-Bugs-with-Garmin-Fenix-2

Not too keen on that display either, particularly when lit up.

Is the "smart watch" market being pushed too hard in the direction of the extreme fitness crowd? Once the Fenix 1 has been discontinued all that's left from the big manufacturers is "fitness watches". Worrying for the other 95% of the population.

Obviously that's just my personal opinion of course, but there it is. Others will no doubt see things differently, and I respect that.

Sorry Garmin. No deal...for me anyway.


----------

